# Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?



## Candira (9. Mai 2010)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

ich habe gestern eine __ Wasserfeder in einem 9cm Topf geschenkt bekommen. 

Wo pflanze ich sie am besten hin, damit sie optimal gedeiht?

Ans Ufer so wie es auf dem Beipackzettelsteht oder lieber ins flache Wasser?


----------



## Inken (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Hallo Candira!

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass sie bei mir am besten im Flachwasser bei round about -30 bis -40 cm gedeiht. Im letzten Sommer hatte ich sie auf meine -60cm- Stufe gesetzt. Dort mickerte sie, sah immer bräunlich aus und tat sich schwer damit, die Wasseroberfläche zu erreichen. Abgebrochene Zweige - man lässt ja nix umkommen - habe ich dann immer ins flache Wasser gesetzt, wo sie viel besser kamen!
Auf die Idee, sie ans Ufer zu setzten, wäre ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gekommen.. 

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Candira (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Danke 

So habe ich es auch überall gelesen, nur auf dem Beipackzettel stand es anders. 

Dann werde ich sie mal versenken


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Hi Candira,

die Wassertiefe ist für Houttonia palustris recht weit gestreckt, von feuchten Uferrand (da überlebt sie als ganz niedrige Landform, blüht dann aber nicht), bis zu 1m Tiefe (blüht da dann aber auch oft nicht mehr. 20-40cm Tiefe sind gut geeignet, selbst das komplette einfrieren des wintergrünen Laubes im Eis wird schadlos überstanden.
Das wichtigste für die Wasserfeser ist weicher (schlammiger) Grund, und sauberes (Mulmablagerungen auf dem Laub mag sie nicht) weiches nährstoffreiches leicht saures Wasser. Zumindest nicht großartig über pH 7 und Härte deutlich über 10, das führt meißt zum schnellen verschwinden)

MfG Frank


----------



## toco (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Hallo,

erstmal Gratulation zur Wasserfeder - eine sehr schöne Pflanze! 

@Inken
Dein Tipp hat mich überrascht! Bei mir haben sind Wasserfedern bei -10 cm bis -30 cm innerhalb kurzer Zeit eingegangen. Bei größeren Tiefen habe ich es gar nicht erst probiert, habe aber gelesen dass es Pflanzen gibt, die ganz unter Wassser stehen müssen (die hatte ich wohl nicht), aber auch Wuchsformen, die nur mit den Wurzeln im Wasser stehen dürfen. Was mich sehr interessieren würde: Wie ist bei dir die Wasserhärte, und wie sind die Lichtverhältnisse (vollsonnig, Halbschatten) und welches Substrat verwendest du?

Die These mit den verschiedenen Wuchsformen wurde auch durch die Verpackungsbehälter bestätigt, in denen ich die Pflanzen damals erhalten habe. Beim ersten Kauf waren es die häufig verwendeten Klarsicht-Kunststoffbehälter, in denen häufig Unterwasserpflanzen angeboten werden, bei zwei anderen Käufen waren es Töpfe, die beim Händler in Wasser (ca.  1 - 2 cm tief) stehend zum Verkauf angeboten wurden. 

@Candira
Wenn du deine Wasserfeder im Topf gekauft hast, ist es vielleicht doch nicht so sicher, ob du sie versenken musst? 
Ich habe mich schweren Herzens entschlossen, erstmal keinen weiteren Versuch mit einer Neupflanzung zu starten, 3 Fehlversuche reichen! Aber es würde mich schon interessieren, ob die Wasserfeder bei dir genauso gut gedeiht wie bei Inken.


----------



## Candira (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Ich werde berichten. 

Habe sie nun bei ca 15 cm eingepflanzt und hoffe, dass es klappt. 



> bei zwei anderen Käufen waren es Töpfe, die beim Händler in Wasser (ca. 1 - 2 cm tief) stehend zum Verkauf angeboten wurden.



So war es hier auch. Bin nun verunsichert....


----------



## Inken (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Hallo Hatmut!


toco schrieb:


> Wie ist bei dir die Wasserhärte, und wie sind die Lichtverhältnisse (vollsonnig, Halbschatten) und welches Substrat verwendest du?



Der Teich liegt von ca. 11.00 Uhr bis 17.00 Uhr vollsonnig, wenn sie denn scheint..
GH liegt zwischen 4 und 5°dH, KH selten über 4°dH, oft eher bei 3°.
Der pH-Wert lag bei der letzten Messung am 04.04.10 bei 8, im letzten Sommer hatte er sich zwischen 7 und 8 eingependelt.
Als Substrat haben wir damals lehmhaltigen Sand aus der Sandkuhle verwendet, gemischt mit sehr feinem Kies.

Da es aber ja verschiedene Wuchsformen gibt, habe ich vielleicht nur Glück gehabt, denn soweit ich mich erinnern kann, stand auf meinem Baumarkttöpfchen lediglich "Wasserfeder", keine Info über die Pflanztiefe..


----------



## toco (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

@Candira
Einfach beobachten. Wenn die Triebe dünner werden bzw. abbrechen, dann haut da etwas nicht hin!. So war es bei mir. In diesem Fall würde ich die Pflanze(n) umsetzen. Inken hat einen anderen Weg beschrieben, den ich ich bisher nicht kannte - abgebrochene Pflanzenteile einsetzen.

@Inken,
Danke für die Antwort!
Jetzt verstehe ich noch weniger, warum Wasserfedern bei mir immer eingehen!
Bei mir: Sand/Lehm-Substrat, Wasserhärte im (nach Frank "__ Knoblauchkröte") grünen Bereich, etwas mehr Sonneneinstrahlung als bei dir. Außerdem keine Sedimentierung durch Laub etc.

Bin jetzt gespannt auf Candiras Erfahrungen. Die Wasseretiefe (-15 cm) passt schon mal zu dem, was ich zuletzt ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Hallo,

wie ihr die Wasserfeder pflanzt hängt in erster Linie davon ab wo sie beim Gärtner gestanden ist. Die Wasserform kann man fast nicht in die Landform überführen. Sie hat keinerlei Verdunstungsschutz und verdorrt ganz einfach bevor sie angewachsen sie. Wenn sie aber ins flache Wasser gesetzt wird und dort anwächst, kriecht sie recht oft von selbst auch ans nächste Ufer und entwickelt dann dort eine Landform. Wenn ihr eine Landform kauft, könnt ihr diese problemlos in die Wasserform überführen. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wasserfeder immer ins flache Wasser pflanzen, das geht immer. Von dort kriecht sie schon dorthin wo es ihr gefällt.


----------



## Candira (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Danke Werner. 

Sie ist nun in 15 cm Tiefe und hat ihre Triebe schön entfaltet. Sie bekommt an der Stelle viel
 Sonne und ich hoffe, daß es ihr da gut geht. 

Ich werde berichten und auch Fotos machen.


----------



## Candira (21. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Nach knapp 2 Wochen, hier die erste Statusmeldung. 

Meiner Wasserfeder geht es in 15 cm Wassertiefe sehr gut, sie ist auch schon gewachsen.


----------



## PeppermintPatty (29. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Meine Wasserfeder ist selbst umgezogen, hab sie in ca 15 cm gepflanzt,  und nach gut einem halben Jahr war sie dort (bis heute) total mickrig und ist an zwei Stellen in ungefähr 80 cm Tiefe neu aufgegangen und hat zwei richtig große "Büsche" gebildet. 
Sie steht jetzt unten im Mulm und schlamm und ist fast schon an der Wasseroberfläche angekommen, hät nie gedacht, dass so ein zierliches Pflänzchen so ne Power hat


----------



## Candira (29. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Ohh, na da bin ich ja gespannt


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*



PeppermintPatty schrieb:


> Meine Wasserfeder ist selbst umgezogen, hab sie in ca 15 cm gepflanzt,  und nach gut einem halben Jahr war sie dort (bis heute) total mickrig und ist an zwei Stellen in ungefähr 80 cm Tiefe neu aufgegangen und hat zwei richtig große "Büsche" gebildet.
> Sie steht jetzt unten im Mulm und schlamm und ist fast schon an der Wasseroberfläche angekommen, hät nie gedacht, dass so ein zierliches Pflänzchen so ne Power hat



Hast du Fische im Teich? Meine Fische fanden diese Pflanze immer seeeehr lecker, weshalb ich da auch nie Erfolg mit hatte, leider. Sie wurde einfach angefressen und das hat sie nicht vertragen. hab es mehrmals versucht und werde es dann bald im neuen Teich (erstmal ohne Fische) wieder versuchen.


----------



## Candira (29. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfeder - wo am besten hinpflanzen?*

Maja, ich hab 5 Goldfische im Teich, aber die lassen die Wasserfeder in Ruhe. 

Ich hab aber auch sehr viele Kleinstlebewesen im Teich, die scheinen besser zu schmecken


----------

